# Warum wurden alle nvidia-drivers Hard-Masked? [solved]

## ChrisJumper

Wo bekomme ich Informationen her, warum die auf einmal ge-

```
-*
```

wurden?

Finde keinen GLSA-Bericht und meine bevorzugte Suchmaschine klatscht mir immer nur alte-Threads vor die Augen.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Feb 18, 2008 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

 *Quote:*   

> Available versions:  71.86.01 ~71.86.04 96.43.01 ~96.43.05 100.14.09 ~100.14.11 100.14.19 [M]~100.14.23 ~169.07 ~169.09 ~169.09-r1 {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

 

Da is nix hardmasked Oo

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab über Nacht ein neues System aufgesetzt...

gentoo-portage.com

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Timestamp of tree: Mon, 18 Feb 2008 01:00:01 +0000
> 
> 

 

Und auf dem System sind, genau wie in dem Link auf gentoo-portage.com alle Versionen Hardmasked.

Das hat mich ja auch so verwundert? Vielleicht ist es einfach nur ein Fehler gewesen und ich bin unglücklich rein gerutscht. Auf meinem Home-Desktop-System hab ich grad noch mal syncronisiert und 

```
Available versions:  71.86.01 ~71.86.04 96.43.01 ~96.43.05 100.14.09 ~100.14.11 100.14.19 [M]~100.14.23 ~169.07 ~169.09 ~169.09-r1 
```

bekommen.

Zuerst dachte ich es liegt vielleicht daran das ich ein Server-Profile verwende oder die sys-kernel/hardened-sources aber das ist natürlich quatsch (Weil nvidia-drivers auch nicht packages.mask vom profile eingetragen ist).

Ich werde nachher nochmal syncronisieren und hoffen das ich nicht auf die Blacklist komme..

----------

## Inte

Hast Du Dich vielleicht an die Anleitung gehalten und eine ältere Grafikkarte?

Dann hast Du bestimmt >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.97.00 oder >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.87.00 in der /etc/portage/package.mask stehen.

Gestern habe ich einen Rechner nach langer Zeit aktualisiert und festgestellt, dass sich die Versionsangabe von z.B. 1.0.87 ... auf 87.00 geändert hat. Demnach dürfte bei einem altem >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.87.00-Eintrag alles maskiert sein.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Hast Du Dich vielleicht an die Anleitung gehalten und eine ältere Grafikkarte?
> 
> Dann hast Du bestimmt >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-97.00 oder >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-87.00 in der /etc/portage/package.mask stehen.
> 
> Gestern habe ich einen Rechner nach langer Zeit aktualisiert und festgestellt, dass sich die Versionsangabe von z.B. 1.0.87 ... auf 87.00 geändert hat. Demnach dürfte bei einem altem >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.87.00-Eintrag alles maskiert sein.

 

A-Ha, jetzt bin ich zumindest einen Schritt weiter.

Habe grade nochmal nachgeschaut und die Karte, welche ich dort "strom_sparender_wesie" eingebaut hab war tatsächlich eine Geforce4 (MX 4000), damit wäre schon mal klar das ich die Version 71.86.01 von  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers brauche.

Dank dir hab ich zwar eine Ahnung wo das Problem liegen könnte. Aber bin trotzdem noch nicht weiter.

Ich will jetzt einfach nur verstehen warum er mir diese Pakete als Masked anzeigt, nicht das dies immer noch ein Problem für mich darstellt.

(Werde wohl einfach auf diese Treiber verzichten und die quelloffene Alternative verwenden).

Meine /etc/portage/package.* ist nach der Frisch-Installation ja noch leer. Und in der packages.mask von dem Profil findet sich auch kein kleines stück "nvidia".

Trotzdem wäre es interessant zu erfahren wo ich die package.mask finde, wenn nicht unter /etc/portage/.

Vielleicht hab ich auch den /etc/profiles-Link falsch gesetzt? Sobald der laufende emerge-Vorgang abgeschlossen ist werde ich das überprüfen.

Er steht im Moment auf 

```
ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 39 Feb 18 10:13 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/hardened/x86/2.6//

```

Und der doppelte Slash am Zeilen-Ende sieht komisch aus..

Es ist ja auch kein Problem an sich. Nur war ich beunruhigt ob dies ein Zeichen dafür sei auf den anderen Rechnern weiterhin die offiziellen Treiben zu besser nicht zu verwenden und fühlte mich Uninformiert über die aktuelle Sachlage.

Hier ein paar Informationen zum Betreffenden System:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r4,glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-hardened-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-hardened-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 18 Feb 2008 01:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa berkdb cdr cracklib crypt dvd hardened logrotate midi nls nptl nptlonly pam pic readline ssl tcpd unicode urandom x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
# emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/package.mask:

# These packages do more harm than good w/ hardened.

# users must now the opensource xorg nv driver with nvidia cards.

# By placing Driver "nv" in xorg.conf

# 2006-06-29 solar

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.05 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.04 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.01 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

```
 # eix nvidia-drivers

* x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  [M]71.86.01 [M]~71.86.04 [M]96.43.01 [M]~96.43.05 [M]100.14.09 [M]~100.14.11 [M]100.14.19 [M]~100.14.23 [M]~169.07 [M]~169.09 [M]~169.09-r1 {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

Grüße

----------

## firefly

schau mal hier rein  :Smile: 

/usr/portage/profiles/hardened/package.mask

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach so ist das, ich dachte wenn sich das weiter verzweigt und "spizialisiert" fließt das nicht mehr mit ein.

Aber diese Ppyramide hat wohl in /usr/portage/profiles/hardened ihren Fuß und nicht ihre Spitze.

Danke wieder was gelernt.

Sorry, das ich euch damit belästigt hab. ;)

----------

